# Windows 10 will not boot or go into safemode. Stuck at load.



## demoncamber (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok guys, brief intro of issue: This was a fairly new installed OS, running 100% and fast. Left my pc on, went to log back in at logon, wouldnt respond to any input at lock screen, mouse moved as normal, but would not show the enter pin box. Would not respond to any click, alt-ctrl-del, or pushing power button. So I had to force reset via button. Upon booting up the system would stay at the loading screen, with windows logo and animated circle dots. I've let it sit for 50 minutes before I gave up on that, disk activity light on tower stays pinged. Tried to boot about 10x and same goes for startup repair.

*Here's what I've tried thus far:*
Safe mode, no. All other boot options in safemode menu, no.
Auto startup repair, says repairing but will just go on forever like the windows loading screen.
Restore, yes, says it finished successfully, but will not load just as before.
I tried fixboot and fixmbr, nothing.
Chkdsk, nothing came back bad.

I then went into my second windows 10 install on another drive in my system, Boots up completely fine.
While there, I did numerous sfc /scannow and dism restore on my other OS install remotely. All come back perfectly fine.

So, this leaves me pretty much clueless. Numerous google searches and threads I've read, so far has gotten me nowhere. I DO want to avoid doing a reinstall of my OS if possible. Repair install seems out of the question because I cannot get into safemode or into my OS to initiate that. So....

*Here's my log from auto system restore for starters:*
Name: Internal state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 31 ms

Root cause found:
---------------------------
Startup Repair has tried several times but still cannot determine the cause of the problem.

---------------------------
---------------------------
Session details
---------------------------
System Disk = \Device\Harddisk1
Windows directory = E:\WINDOWS
AutoChk Run = 0
Number of root causes = 1

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Check for updates
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: System disk test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Disk failure diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 94 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Disk metadata test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 16 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Target OS test
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 78 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Volume content check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 12625 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Boot manager diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: System boot log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 0 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Event log diagnosis
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 94 ms

Test Performed:
---------------------------
Name: Internal state check
Result: Completed successfully. Error code = 0x0
Time taken = 46 ms

Root cause found:
---------------------------
Startup Repair has tried several times but still cannot determine the cause of the problem.

*Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4*
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16296 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series, -1 Mb
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated
*
FRST Log:
Scan result of Farbar Recovery Scan Tool (FRST) (x64) Version: 15-03-2017*
Ran by SYSTEM on MININT-7Q60J0T (15-03-2017 13:07:45)
Running from j:\
Platform: Windows 10 Enterprise Version 1607 (X64) Language: English (United States)
Internet Explorer Version 11
Boot Mode: Recovery
Default: ControlSet001

==================== Registry (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the registry item will be restored to default or removed. The file will not be moved.)

HKLM\...\Run: [Logitech Download Assistant] => C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32\LogiLDA.dll,LogiFetch
HKLM\...\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe [462400 2011-02-12] (Acronis)
HKLM\...\Run: [Launch LCore] => C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LCore.exe [17406072 2017-01-23] (Logitech Inc.)
HKLM\...\Run: [RTHDVCPL] => C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe [8822528 2016-05-25] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [RtHDVBg_DTS] => C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe [1429248 2016-05-25] (Realtek Semiconductor)
HKLM\...\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe [508128 2016-07-01] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
HKLM\...\Run: [DiskMonitor] => "C:\Program Files\LSoft Technologies\[email protected] Disk Monitor\DiskMonitor.exe" hide
HKLM\...\Run: [iTunesHelper] => C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe [176440 2017-01-19] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [APSDaemon] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe [67384 2017-01-13] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [QuickTime Task] => C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe [421888 2015-12-09] (Apple Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [Dropbox] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\Dropbox.exe [27308304 2017-03-06] (Dropbox, Inc.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [EaseUS EPM tray] => C:\Program Files (x86)\EaseUS\EaseUS Partition Master 11.9\bin\EpmNews.exe
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [EaseUS Cleanup] => C:\Program Files (x86)\EaseUS\EaseUS Partition Master 11.5\bin\CleanUpUI.exe [1246400 2016-07-19] (CHENGDU Yiwo Tech Development Co., Ltd.)
HKLM-x32\...\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] => C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe [587288 2016-12-12] (Oracle Corporation)
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [NoRecentDocsNetHood] 0
HKLM\...\Policies\Explorer: [NoChangeStartMenu] 0
HKLM\888\Policies\Microsoft\Windows NT\SystemRestore: [DisableSR/DisableConfig] <===== ATTENTION
GroupPolicy: Restriction <======= ATTENTION
GroupPolicyScripts: Restriction <======= ATTENTION

==================== Services (Whitelisted) ====================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

S2 AdobeUpdateService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Desktop Common\ElevationManager\AdobeUpdateService.exe [744640 2016-10-25] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
S2 AGSService; C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AdobeGCClient\AGSService.exe [2227312 2017-02-27] (Adobe Systems, Incorporated)
S2 Apple Mobile Device Service; C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe [83768 2016-09-22] (Apple Inc.)
S2 asComSvc; C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.19\atkexComSvc.exe [920736 2017-02-25] ()
S2 asHmComSvc; C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.20\aaHMSvc.exe [951936 2017-02-25] (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
S2 AsSysCtrlService; C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.13\AsSysCtrlService.exe [149120 2017-02-25] (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
S2 AsusFanControlService; C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsusFanControlService\1.02.00\AsusFanControlService.exe [1632256 2017-02-25] (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
S2 dbupdate; C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [143144 2016-05-31] (Dropbox, Inc.)
S3 dbupdatem; C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe [143144 2016-05-31] (Dropbox, Inc.)
S2 DbxSvc; C:\Windows\system32\DbxSvc.exe [46408 2017-01-20] (Dropbox, Inc.)
S2 DiskBoss Service; C:\Program Files (x86)\DiskBoss\bin\diskbsa.exe [122880 2016-10-10] ()
S2 DTSAudioSvc; C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\DTSU2PAuSrv64.exe [249320 2016-05-25] (DTS, Inc)
S3 EasyAntiCheat; C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\EasyAntiCheat.exe [395024 2016-12-27] (EasyAntiCheat Ltd)
S2 ekrn; C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\ekrn.exe [2836296 2016-12-14] (ESET)
S2 FoxitReaderService; C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\FOXIT SOFTWARE\FOXIT READER\FoxitConnectedPDFService.exe [1659592 2017-02-24] (Foxit Software Inc.)
S2 LogiRegistryService; C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Drivers\APOService\LogiRegistryService.exe [225400 2017-01-23] (Logitech Inc.)
S2 PnkBstrA; C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe [76152 2016-12-17] ()
S2 PnkBstrA; C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe [76888 2016-12-17] ()
S2 PSI_SVC_2_x64; c:\Program Files\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe [337776 2014-04-30] (arvato digital services llc)
S2 RemoteServerWin; C:\Program Files (x86)\Unified Remote 3\RemoteServerWin.exe [3155712 2017-01-03] (Unified Intents AB)
S3 Sense; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender Advanced Threat Protection\MsSense.exe [2889896 2016-09-15] (Microsoft Corporation)
S2 TeamViewer; C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer\TeamViewer_Service.exe [10351856 2016-12-15] (TeamViewer GmbH)
S3 WdNisSvc; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe [347328 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 WinDefend; C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe [103720 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 Origin Client Service; "E:\Games\Origin\OriginClientService.exe" [X]
S2 Origin Web Helper Service; "E:\Games\Origin\OriginWebHelperService.exe" [X]

===================== Drivers (Whitelisted) ======================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

S3 AiChargerPlus; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AiChargerPlus.sys [14848 2013-01-28] (ASUSTek Computer Inc.)
S0 amdkmafd; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdkmafd.sys [49448 2016-08-18] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
S3 amdkmdag; C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c0311795.inf_amd64_24774320b803c7ec\atikmdag.sys [32703000 2017-03-06] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
S3 amdkmdap; C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c0311795.inf_amd64_24774320b803c7ec\atikmpag.sys [525848 2017-03-06] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
S3 AndnetBus; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lgandnetbus64.sys [30208 2016-08-31] (LG Electronics Inc.)
S3 AndNetDiag; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lgandnetdiag64.sys [30720 2016-08-24] (LG Electronics Inc.)
S3 ANDNetModem; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lgandnetmodem64.sys [37376 2016-08-24] (LG Electronics Inc.)
S1 AsIO; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsIO.sys [15232 2012-08-22] ()
S0 asstahci64; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asstahci64.sys [88936 2015-06-17] (Asmedia Technology)
S1 AsUpIO; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsUpIO.sys [14464 2013-01-14] ()
S3 ASUSFILTER; C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\ASUSFILTER.sys [46152 2011-09-19] (MCCI Corporation)
S5 ASUSxpsp; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ASUSxpsp.sys [28416 2015-12-06] (MCCI Corporation)
S3 athur; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athuwbx.sys [2702336 2013-11-20] (Qualcomm Atheros Communications, Inc.)
S3 AtiHDAudioService; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtihdWT6.sys [101376 2016-12-07] (Advanced Micro Devices)
S3 cpuz137; C:\Users\ska4l\temp\cpuz137\cpuz137_x64.sys [26856 2016-11-12] (CPUID)
S3 ddcdrv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcdrv.sys [20120 2016-09-29] ()
S3 ddcdrv; C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ddcdrv.sys [17048 2016-09-29] ()
S3 dg_ssudbus; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys [131712 2016-09-05] (Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
S3 e1cexpress; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c65x64.sys [472016 2016-07-18] (Intel Corporation)
S3 e1dexpress; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1d63x64.sys [549352 2016-10-26] (Intel Corporation)
S1 eamonm; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\eamonm.sys [132272 2016-12-05] (ESET)
S0 edevmon; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\edevmon.sys [106768 2016-12-05] (ESET)
S0 eelam; C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\eelam.sys [15488 2016-12-09] (ESET)
S1 ehdrv; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys [180544 2016-12-05] (ESET)
S2 ekbdflt; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ekbdflt.sys [49672 2016-12-05] (ESET)
S1 epfw; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\epfw.sys [77616 2016-12-05] (ESET)
S1 epfwwfp; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\epfwwfp.sys [96856 2016-12-05] (ESET)
S3 epmntdrv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\epmntdrv.sys [23032 2016-07-13] ()
S3 epmntdrv; C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\epmntdrv.sys [19960 2016-07-13] ()
S3 EuGdiDrv; C:\WINDOWS\system32\EuGdiDrv.sys [10848 2016-07-11] ()
S3 EuGdiDrv; C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\EuGdiDrv.sys [10208 2016-07-11] ()
S1 gfdriver; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\gfdriver.sys [51904 2015-01-14] (Titan ARC Corp.)
S1 HWiNFO32; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HWiNFO64A.SYS [27552 2016-12-22] (REALiX(tm))
S3 IOMap; C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\IOMap64.sys [24824 2015-05-31] (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.)
S3 ixgbn; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ixn64x64.sys [352024 2014-07-09] (Intel Corporation)
S2 LGCoreTemp; C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Drivers\LgCoreTemp\lgcoretemp.sys [14184 2015-06-21] (Logitech)
S3 LGJoyXlCore; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGJoyXlCore.sys [67736 2017-01-23] (Logitech Inc.)
S3 LGSHidFilt; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\LGSHidFilt.Sys [64280 2013-05-30] (Logitech Inc.)
S3 LGSUsbFilt; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\LGSUsbFilt.Sys [41752 2013-05-30] (Logitech Inc.)
S3 mt7612US; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mt7612US.sys [377864 2015-12-09] (MediaTek Inc.)
S3 NetAdapterCx; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NetAdapterCx.sys [90624 2016-07-16] ()
S0 pwdrvio; C:\Windows\System32\pwdrvio.sys [19152 2013-09-30] ()
S3 pwdspio; C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwdspio.sys [12504 2013-09-30] ()
S0 PxHlpa64; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [56336 2012-06-21] (Corel Corporation)
S3 RTCore64; C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\RTCore64.sys [14024 2016-10-24] ()
S3 RtlWlanu_OldIC; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rtwlanu_oldIC.sys [3814400 2016-07-16] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation )
S3 RZSURROUNDVADService; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RzSurroundVAD.sys [40640 2016-02-14] (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider)
S3 ssudmdm; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys [165504 2016-09-05] (Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.)
S3 umc_audio; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umc_audio_x64.sys [288328 2015-12-08] ()
S3 umc_audioks; C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umc_audioks_x64.sys [56904 2015-12-08] ()
S3 usbrndis6; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usb80236.sys [23040 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 uvhid; C:\Windows\System32\drivers\uvhid.sys [27064 2016-03-22] (Windows (R) Win 7 DDK provider)
S3 WdBoot; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WdBoot.sys [44056 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 WdFilter; C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WdFilter.sys [290144 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 WdNisDrv; C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\WdNisDrv.sys [123232 2016-07-16] (Microsoft Corporation)
S3 dbx; system32\DRIVERS\dbx.sys [X]

========================== Drivers MD5 =======================

C:\Windows\System32\drivers\1394ohci.sys A7901875F89D011C38CF52C98ACF5B29
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\3ware.sys EE1CCC54F75C24727A218F98FC5349DA
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ACPI.sys 73C73E1AA0D4D727A04AAAB120B7F56A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AcpiDev.sys 0935496EF9624B46B935CB35ECE1F205
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\acpiex.sys D6794C31F4077B71433988787BAA926E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\acpipagr.sys FE5F656D6B35089DA39112E74EC6A85A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\acpipmi.sys 2F242941E4DFF69B883D77A16F039557
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\acpitime.sys C247E35A21682DA8D0DC3AF9F025FCC5
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ADP80XX.SYS 49B9DB97AFC85DCCBDACDAB2E90085B7
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys 323AA1953ED9C01E23F740FA891FE064
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ahcache.sys 23522E5D581F7722B1B5B86737CAE39C
C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AiChargerPlus.sys 4BFB41025FA1C37205EDEEFDE36F7771
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdk8.sys DF21E05E41E5AC3F13F304D91457649A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdkmafd.sys 275B6F698CBEC36C42D3ABD7EE049BA1
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c0311795.inf_amd64_24774320b803c7ec\atikmdag.sys 7A1E87EE1278FEF95EF860A9E61D51F8
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\c0311795.inf_amd64_24774320b803c7ec\atikmpag.sys 48EB9763B983D8CE5A4BDE2E3CF590EA
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdppm.sys 45D0AA4BB90B821DF92E8F19ABED0C5E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdsata.sys 74FFBC43B4B899C9A8CA06A892F2CE73
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdsbs.sys AAB0F1D8D7E54761ABAB13AF161F1680
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amdxata.sys F91BAAC4237C40352A807000F3B716F9
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amd_sata.sys 5EA556BC3AECA6ADD398B13D898C52D3
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\amd_xata.sys B5A18CB1C6D7DD5C5393E7A79CE79826
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lgandnetbus64.sys 459BE03505AA3C587A43EF26180ADCF8
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lgandnetdiag64.sys 16B21FEEF6C0999AC6B80C3F37AEED0D
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lgandnetmodem64.sys E9C96BD17C317016C1B00127E5FDDB57
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\appid.sys BC121C099C6C659126AD2102AFDFF8CF
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\applockerfltr.sys 68190E2BADF23BD782344970E5B5DE9E
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AppvStrm.sys B66ED2CB37F7E4696A51612AFBA08834
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AppvVemgr.sys 8DC924848E20F890BEFC6B31136D46BE
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AppvVfs.sys 9ADC5A8BEE10E174F95349E9232D8E76
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\arcsas.sys E6AB1F0B4C3D4E0D2A88332D76FECD03
C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsIO.sys 798DE15F187C1F013095BBBEB6FB6197
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asmthub3.sys F3EB0301BED3C4586CEF27A2BA1C50B3
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asmtxhci.sys 3D1460D459048E469D4EE506833FF0DE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asstahci64.sys E42B80A2A0E0192626DC3AFCA1B95DE6
C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\AsUpIO.sys 1392B92179B07B672720763D9B1028A5
C:\Windows\SysWow64\drivers\ASUSFILTER.sys A5E4CDB420540095D1293C874B5F89AA
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\asyncmac.sys 61C5A480C43E7E8E49C42869F49D0D3E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atapi.sys A10F989A812B57B9695F6C305907C9C6
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athwnx.sys D03E551165C72F2A4BBDDC566EAA819E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\athuwbx.sys B9F4A0CE241B2449D188BF6869D69694
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\AtihdWT6.sys 482D2BAB840034F65046D0F2F42E2BEB
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bxvbda.sys 61BAC67048CA5C1D08C48FCC8012B613
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BasicDisplay.sys 68F72B05EBC6D1779C0D60A147C7CA0B
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BasicRender.sys 23156E7EDAF613D839E2839746B168D3
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bcmfn.sys 3F5523DCEFE42B385659C5CB46A6B810
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bcmfn2.sys 0B750A6A6D847E73CA48ADD7A0F5A393
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Beep.sys 0A508274355745EEF01C6BE3198D02C4
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys 9CD2A4821DE379305CACB2E99AD8953A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BthAvrcpTg.sys 722036C26D2C4E50EC2A2EC5FD678846
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BthEnum.sys 77630A51FAF6A07922FEE835F4DED8F6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bthhfenum.sys C2E31BE025D46D189E38DD1EDF07837A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BthHFHid.sys F7CD605FC0B0B22F3F6F247595E3A655
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bthmodem.sys 535DC41A33630AE4C262406F9E981C03
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bthpan.sys 224BA1CB1F3C702F0D001D2AFC9793B1
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BTHport.sys 851ED52AE3E62CD5374BD4BBFF7A9DAB
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\BTHUSB.sys DC5955E589C55E2313D69B64E1A183F3
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\buttonconverter.sys 23F9EF739F685E07482116425E7879AA
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\capimg.sys 60EB6A4CE3E21887D302350631C16F26
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys F8FB51B9EF6372610E9B31A1D86B62FC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cdrom.sys 613D0137C269187FA298A157E3D14A18
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cht4sx64.sys 0AED948DA8D5F08B3D6F12E4E2089736
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cht4vx64.sys 0002A0FDE087C1657AB31CE73077539C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\circlass.sys 6B4F90A287D75CCD78694F6790C911B2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CLFS.sys B72D26074E72A757D788FB1BEF8B2F2E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\registry.sys EEC3A4A98AE1A337E3CD1483AD6F2E15
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\CmBatt.sys 429623E266EF067A44E8CF148E9DFB9B
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\cng.sys 90C07EB909C42316982E753BDAA7860D
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\cnghwassist.sys 3DB10C59405931E2C72EFB82C1AF97D1
C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\compositebus.inf_amd64_a140581a8f8b58b7\CompositeBus.sys 34C935AF2A414572B412B3556586D783
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\condrv.sys 44EEEB2382F566999287E13F2067693C
C:\Users\ska4l\temp\cpuz137\cpuz137_x64.sys 5212E0957468D3F94D90FA7A0F06B58F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\csc.sys 03214883D52FAD46573233852344C72C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dam.sys 039B5A8CBD5C75D1C46DF15F7C74D136
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dc1-controller.sys 8AE2B187551B9B4BBFF9D65E5BEBA598
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dc3d.sys FCAF82CBCEF4471A742C48BC48A580E0
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcdrv.sys B7D42CB556AC1259D729B85944DC09F6
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\ddcdrv.sys 5541BB7CBC37C3A1024DA68E42C1982B
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys 0D1D392ED2597F295956D058D33BD7C3
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys 9593475FBC857A05D93BFF4FA7323C2B
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\disk.sys 35B9D46560339A5A7F0CAC6ED702C817
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dmvsc.sys 815F45161A4571C2C44491564F3D5968
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\drmkaud.sys AE6BD4C879A8C849E53947C92DF3B3A0
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys 19F2B54EE8861D90579BD0E3AE5182F9
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c65x64.sys 6C58703CA818801BC98EADA857FA405E
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1d63x64.sys 4B0401A491800322E3A4BF15DEFA0029
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\e1i63x64.sys 83E4A14F851341C933C3235BFB882ECA
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\eamonm.sys CD67EAD53BC83CBFE16FC844960014BF
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\evbda.sys 7EC6FC0266D74BD47ABB130A328B70EC
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\edevmon.sys 0AC6A17F109D011B6AEAA74B477E11DA
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\eelam.sys A6E666A2C13782E7D012202351DE0FFB
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ehdrv.sys ABF75BCBC247287EA757F95DA53A610C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\EhStorClass.sys 8D74B8B5D6F7C5BC4C525BAF2B083FF1
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\EhStorTcgDrv.sys 2A9817B5A9260D8F60D52E36BEF10443
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ekbdflt.sys 14589BB78A4AE12C68489CFC4359080B
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\epfw.sys B303EDAC3D4A4ED16920F05D02F70D96
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\epfwwfp.sys F03FEE94A3F2CCDEA7C3018507AA4464
C:\WINDOWS\system32\epmntdrv.sys 80660B53362BB1B504FB4E9CE214332A
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\epmntdrv.sys 7831AAF2DA694176E24AFD482B952C9A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\errdev.sys 77B60DEC7DCB4233E4A69D3F52E5DB24
C:\WINDOWS\system32\EuGdiDrv.sys 08C997734B2CECE882656BB2855E6E76
C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\EuGdiDrv.sys 886CDC85E0B6C9AC2547F919E5B224A3
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\exfat.sys FCD2C63754C2E739A8EEAD9BC63F9DDC
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\fastfat.sys FA918EC296EB410FF02867D008D02421
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fdc.sys 99598ECA5E41996E005D5B9D9FF1EFA2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\filecrypt.sys F44F666B0EACC3181544FFCF8CA0FFC7
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fileinfo.sys 78A210DDFDF2C9EC884631D2DAA573F0
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\filetrace.sys 1A97DB5E701A186989F3795223C3BE39
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\flpydisk.sys 46626665F0E5906E45619B4EFD6186B8
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fltmgr.sys FDA72ACA14D516D18C33AFCD0FD9260F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\FsDepends.sys D152CCBFC8251670BF0AAFE00D6BC782
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys 6D6BB5C7363CD35FA715E826F3D029EE
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys 8EEC4925C03E375C4EC496E45C44139A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmgencounter.sys EF78034773CE506323655A868C949144
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\genericusbfn.sys B55FEBC6A00DAA1FE074F020B6907516
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\gfdriver.sys C2F01E084DD48741F1BD5F023881C95A
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\msgpioclx.sys DDD8A8CDDC7F13EF57D1DAAE71865936
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\gpuenergydrv.sys 7ACD8F69B5D6EC97E6D2C006E19BED88
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HdAudio.sys 217230B984AB2954E2FA5E36578D7B08
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HDAudBus.sys 10E3515FE5DBA6656FA62C29342EC4A1
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HidBatt.sys B90D284B97CD4CA9DE7430AAAD887A56
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidbth.sys B2FE11643CC6ACDEE6C247DD36018FDB
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidi2c.sys D24355488A2D4D2323518EC1AC7A6D9E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidinterrupt.sys 0AF9ABBA4F3F55C6C803890D64BC3C29
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidir.sys CDBCF8E9AB06D88A1E1191D32F320C5D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hidusb.sys D8536CB438CC4CCDAE047B768EED22B2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys F5CA18197B4646E04DB9EB2D6642CC4D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\HTTP.sys A10C7C1E69FC90620C7BF2E51302A01F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hvservice.sys 74FC79C52395B10FFD0B55CF22CF88FC
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\HWiNFO64A.SYS EF558A02D734A1403583E95CCEEC2487
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys 771EDDA9830A3079F996F34D681FB6E5
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\hyperkbd.sys 3B9F315E7FA72CC25228EB097DD9C694
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\i8042prt.sys B54B30992620C97230013A74461C8517
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iagpio.sys C6B8743B213F06AA60943D8366FE968F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iai2c.sys 9A2A2F3C69B9A30B6E78536F6D258BAD
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaLPSS2i_GPIO2.sys 5A0E850F8CD17791A3E6A3CF81D0CA28
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaLPSS2i_I2C.sys 7508F1096803385D6376BFD0BD473AC4
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaLPSSi_GPIO.sys 16A10CCEDCF5AC4CAAE43DC9FC40392F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaLPSSi_I2C.sys EB82A11613326691508D9ED9A4FE29E7
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStorAV.sys 97E553D03219D3D51705C7235D9EAEBD
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iaStorV.sys 8350FE3BCDE3428BC040877BB7E9EAEB
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ibbus.sys 3BA03F7C7700DDF4C383DDE9252F5817
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IndirectKmd.sys 2A01C96DF5802D3434634E55C91232D8
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys 5455252E556F4BBDA7874F5A9DF88BBD
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelide.sys 9F7E87F6595D065A8A200A291043045E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelpep.sys A6BD2E20AE1BC5CB2776C87C28E4F4CA
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\intelppm.sys 2A48DA39542636DB0FA3BA915385D1B3
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\IOMap64.sys EBBB161339CC7D5FFC0749EB6BE8A126
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\iorate.sys DB32758F3A7F6CCE81A5430080A2EA65
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys FE85D0A86CA7A5A99CF8CD04DE7F80AE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys 450DBDD716C7911F83E05F78EE18BFA2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ipnat.sys F1DAECC3B3D6399875D4F10529D6A77C
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irda.sys 7475A2903BB704B446AA6309E34D3362
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\irenum.sys 9725E7F0C64CE9916A5CDABE8D6E13C3
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\isapnp.sys 58040898883A96160D41739C80328BBF
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msiscsi.sys C9FD02D62E09337B67B0C61EC8CA38CC
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ixn64x64.sys D53D2A69180E9889551C07449EEDCAE9
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdclass.sys 210808437570BDDEE71A43535E3A2D30
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kbdhid.sys 0B779E9FC426CA2268D28181FA6C222F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\kdnic.sys 813BA3EB2CE038F2A5382DDD75CAD60B
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys 705C0F8BCCEF6E7CB704CCB454192D7E
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys 55AD13E2BAFC5AB53A10F8C271F5D242
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys 4ED115CD1A1099705F56B5E0FFF97CC6
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGBusEnum.sys A6F294B38F3DFB67D6B6E1D1E60A402A
C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Drivers\LgCoreTemp\lgcoretemp.sys 2D7F1C02B94D6F0F3E10107E5EA8E141
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGJoyXlCore.sys 2A9F60E6531F42B31874618743037719
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\LGSHidFilt.Sys 94AF1384A67B9FCF5651E70BC9D4C526
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\LGSUsbFilt.Sys 8F4DA100274CF85D94FBA8CA76125255
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGVirHid.sys FA59A7421049F5852C1182345A4B8C4F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lltdio.sys 5933A6673F00D8255C52957E40C2D601
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys 8E1B0946948CCC0BC1FA3CB70374A795
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lsi_sas2i.sys 4F68163FC04C973500DC4DA0946917B0
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lsi_sas3i.sys E5AC5F2815938651CDCC27F425474673
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\lsi_sss.sys CCF6EC9FB9B8F18E05B4253E81013E48
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys C9579D32219E5B936AC3A48D470117EC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\megasas.sys C3CDCCF07486BD2616A7B82946E07AC0
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MegaSas2i.sys 2CF0CB2A0ED68C5455371E84C16F9627
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\megasr.sys FADB2FE017E69EECE0E1BA78661C2E8C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mlx4_bus.sys FD60818B66B2E8A5415EA840E99A9D8F
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mmcss.sys 68F6977F1CFBAAC770D940A8C0326FA1
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\modem.sys 0D50B3F3AB32D416786B58D4553859CE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\monitor.sys 9CCCB7FC3EDADEBA461D78615A6011A6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouclass.sys 27A07B2FB2E3057DA8DAEA4F25D843C7
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mouhid.sys 7BD6E7F7C9001AB21B8362CFFEE80B25
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys F5BDAEE4B7D369D4C74668DCFBA3FF10
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys 30844BD376F9D01E62C820BEF446F1F8
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys 25D32BE04FE0A23FDF57FD5382757672
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys E671EDAB0726E05ECEF4058B4CD73C4D
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys D4D12BC29DE0F09280868FDCA65B3474
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys 93A77008A8932FC84A173C4E97E52874
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bridge.sys 74C9D21523DAE0C18F413C196DF0058A
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msdv.sys 1360A12BE8FDA7012C27A0DD0917D375
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Msfs.sys F01B849D9D4A8CEAF32D4FDBD0B83C92
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msgpiowin32.sys 22ECD8F5D1DFADF2011BBB1700CB871D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys FD870F6968A145E4D2BA8A8842686B03
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidumdf.sys 30364757963A028CE5DF0FBAAC270173
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\msisadrv.sys 6BB0FEDDAE7135FA37FFAFF4D9E0E876
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MSKSSRV.sys 13D614E6B51ECF36746C48CE829FA7F6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mslldp.sys 642CDE46351D5D2D90311E77072AB46D
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MSPCLOCK.sys F2302A5CE63CA7673200FAFCEEEDB6AF
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MSPQM.sys 6114512EA26E835BA522C63635429DB5
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\MsRPC.sys AA538E16E644D00E3BA5349BBA9598EC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssecflt.sys 7ACFE7435317E791FF9EED2F49B402F2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mssmbios.sys 0543BEFD41EC4D25C7F7CF36409CEC7D
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MSTEE.sys C1569E4DB8EFE3617847BF041A3C842F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mt7612US.sys 03B10F7E7244E6A41922394C3116929D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\MTConfig.sys 130B16970154BA9876B09E5C4BAC63BE
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mup.sys 15D987C8F6CCD4AC94E070C5986762CB
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mvumis.sys 3D2C5B4995CA0751D32DEA0DE9FDFE44
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\iqvw64e.sys CA6931FCBC1492D7283AA9DC0149032E
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys DB31EBB04C871F422C36A0962DA7D38B
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndfltr.sys 629CB21AC49C8867E0F29DF1C16DB7B4
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndis.sys D5564FC81350458ED570528C4E3B1CCF
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiscap.sys 6DD605338FAAF6BA17662AA874E0D162
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NdisImPlatform.sys E34196F285F8B8879E1FF36C31F7179E
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys 1FAD2398673F30CEC616B89C46B7DCBA
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndisuio.sys AEB8ECBE66CC46854066CB1F5623E179
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NdisVirtualBus.sys 7340104C2BF2F126714F7CDE85E63610
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ndiswan.sys 07ADC1F8DCBEB8104D75129B11584B8C
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys 07ADC1F8DCBEB8104D75129B11584B8C
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\NDProxy.sys 78A12E3DF035B5D054986949B19BE43C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Ndu.sys 04C8859355C1DC9C0FA198D1894D71C2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NetAdapterCx.sys 6C76780A01FC2B885BD6E957B5C36B02
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\netbios.sys 5D1513BD6430307C9DB86C6E351372ED
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys 6FEBB0A847FFD5F057B9AC8889F1B9A7
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Npfs.sys 001CBD7A2CD45C4EB39C01C3C677EF73
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\npsvctrig.sys 90F5DC9802AAA00CD0B6E2AD9E7FFADC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys 0C6218321A09A7B51BA7FFAFBA4CCB21
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\NTFS.sys DB69C6DA8B3DDFDC547D455CA23A8250
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Null.sys 6E6DD6F9DD2A034CF85E94047DBDB992
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvraid.sys D261DF41F0840F734856A2B4F5E072C7
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvstor.sys 23B702B555EB0436B9DAA0BC63DA65CE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\parport.sys 6B81BF7853D161DB8AC62CD8B9C2DE6B
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys CDBD029BAEC8D09F6FBD404632D9AF28
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pci.sys 29AF16726F4DD84376ECA85AB6AFF2C6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pciide.sys 214DCC87E3898F738075D1341252A552
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pcmcia.sys AED76A3333B3A31536E430020E0226FC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pcw.sys E63FB38B6E75B39467492FBAD2CD512A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pdc.sys 9EA203A07EFA6D74F07F32EF0DAB5CA6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\peauth.sys 1509A77F840AA9E72CF8247D0CF2FBDE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\percsas2i.sys 540116170E2135FCD5DDE77702166B67
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\percsas3i.sys 8356F87553BF49C703CF382033815898
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\raspptp.sys 5645B9D9788CCA2C88B9534996ED2D6D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\processr.sys 372913E12677A8CBBBABDD8311894F9D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\pacer.sys FC98407B85A31161851FDE245517574F
C:\Windows\System32\pwdrvio.sys C32ECB99AD25E9A04F01C8665DF29EF8
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwdspio.sys D619356B955EEFA642F5FF72755E8B3C
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys 07D57B890DD5693A6AB660CBAE8F91B4
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys 819602BBBFDB0BD46DEA3715BF0DD452
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys CDF47037A0939F56D11F699629C276AD
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\AgileVpn.sys 28C2EA278070EE12701D0EDF8CB0EC36
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys 17E565710172ED71B8531D8822E1C5D1
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys 9387DF155233D45D4E010F4F2FB52A57
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rassstp.sys F0F4EEDEEBEE7A4244FAFB96A16B5712
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys AF6963414B820B7C45578ED3300438A7
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpbus.sys 79A415E6FA915EFC00297DAB16EC2635
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpdr.sys 7135785C21CA79D270D11037C43D3F19
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys 97A61A3CB2B5CB4FC32B3224EF333448
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys 69BB204AE07EE84ECFAB1BF13C4BD04B
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ReFSv1.sys 940D6F5A2B0A61EE4170DF84F6C95C20
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rfcomm.sys E82F3B1918C6A5FE6EB761CDF1E772AF
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rspndr.sys 5FF28F097C9699097B473F8FC7C1AA7D
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\RTCore64.sys 6A094D8E4B00DD1D93EB494099E98478
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rtwlanu_oldIC.sys 301FEB2D456DE694F5B505399520488B
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RzSurroundVAD.sys 630BD8493D336E3FF45F1148A26A9819
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vms3cap.sys B5DAEE69BACA64D2BB004568E22D8756
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sbp2port.sys 5E73FB63E2DBC75FE0C17DEB0010CE0E
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys 3D9A82B03C92D1FEC42CB171D6F57778
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scmbus.sys 9055ADDFBA4C8B914C914CE693B55C0A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\scmdisk0101.sys B6F2363584E62960846F7C3F00124A4F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sdbus.sys 7C3D10BEC8B0DBA00A78C78EB10B3AE2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sdstor.sys 120DFCB71D6C502613A9E2D50E16850C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SerCx.sys 401D706DDC0A7AF18C3DD228ADF74551
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SerCx2.sys 7084D11083F0CDCA8B5C76F9846ABF5D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serenum.sys 3FF478A8ED32A83C36581425F6282B6C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\serial.sys 92509187AA171A80521528B36F753E1D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sermouse.sys 433D38FF6D08B993847EA2A10EB8CB52
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sfloppy.sys 697D3EE0740AEAB62B66ABCA1C83D13B
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys A34CE1830E45DA98932295FDE4B7908A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\sisraid4.sys A7B5C670770E908DA5FEF5BF1136E933
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sonydcam.sys 7DAFCAFC736DE2931C7BD63166295FE1
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\spaceport.sys C994DF90427103CCB80F893FFD2B1CE8
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\SpbCx.sys E03264C4C25B568F92ED1656AD541E64
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys E83830BB74AE8CBECEA0ECD94DE436F9
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys 55CA5329D1ADEB8F8034045930147AE4
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys F13EE0DB1FB1D6946AC3228D7EFCFC8F
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys 592FF34A2FD6C6351B8A3AA76B2C0A9E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\stexstor.sys 29D26E1347AE1BBD4201014E19880B2C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\storahci.sys 53EB8CE34B55A1EE63424C8DB7388BFC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmstorfl.sys C5E0ACE4771F5575D9D5B457ABF3AD03
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\stornvme.sys B66D8C75C9BC59D637177AB3B1C569A6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\storqosflt.sys BEBF85EB4D90E6996047DA027D0ED26E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\storufs.sys 8E73037A6F8938475692FFCC26EBF385
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\storvsc.sys 9D9DED47DA10E845EFF2DD57C94C809B
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\swenum.sys 505E0C40B5D0ADDCBB414640F59BD2E0
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Synth3dVsc.sys 32F46FB0F290D16DAA452B289C985795
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys 4F25E481124059CC593B4C68BC485640
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys 4F25E481124059CC593B4C68BC485640
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys 8DBB1BE20C36E6D19BCC89EEA00B953C
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys 9D2DD64A0B51C56285512DC9454340F6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\teamviewervpn.sys F5520DBB47C60EE83024B38720ABDA24
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\terminpt.sys 06130AFFECEB94525FC2352936576B70
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tpm.sys 46171262D0E806779DEEDFCAB2F830CC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys A6F4025664C9D4BC2A9EDAB4092706D7
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys 37A96AD493E110C0BF1EE0AC0F9E7DBD
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tsusbhub.sys 5A91FDBA4D3FCB56DAEB8C091B3EB8E1
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tunnel.sys 79E264287F17D56D768440B0270466DE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\uaspstor.sys AA65954F512BA097DD190790876DD991
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\UcmCx.sys AB6268022C3A5B529075A39C33904DA6
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\UcmTcpciCx.sys 7ED2EDA43D21C7A5F589A7960E265C52
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UcmUcsi.sys 169351463039B45F5CDED9768879F712
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ucx01000.sys 08A9E3AD29B215484FBB68CDC175DF3A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\udecx.sys DA70AEE267491AA56BC63AA0C0C96CA2
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys FBC5ECF6D5A868D0B116C2DBB02B8168
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UEFI.sys B918E40FAA9CD118CCA4AD388B748C98
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\UevAgentDriver.sys 166B17AE1DD24D8BA8CA474C7C31148F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ufx01000.sys 0FD75222C1AD2687AB365BEBEA400DD4
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UfxChipidea.sys C1A78C53E01C641AE41BFA65797819F5
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ufxsynopsys.sys 767307212110EBEFB93EC9A5BE9E85B9
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umbus.sys DC460AAA18CA2342FBBFB2DF9B044472
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umc_audio_x64.sys 23946F2F3E1CF62690677895D16AD5B5
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umc_audioks_x64.sys 35816943A9A42CB6EC28DB4DF70A9478
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\umpass.sys C3CF0377917ECE6D65D7623E1E61568F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\urschipidea.sys 6B46FC140C9AF68E6E7697D66D59CB4D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\urscx01000.sys B4402E7F0923F660270442CE76877ABE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\urssynopsys.sys 9DD431F1B94789CFB527E5D19261F124
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys 93F169DE94DBAC5DAF4755AFF10193DD
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbccgp.sys C87E32B90F085970D9637FBAD45EF6FE
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbcir.sys 0B663856474AC41924D9E9112203858F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbehci.sys F83D2250256203AC5DA5E8601C1AFDD7
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbfilter.sys A2D9EA693C3A9C4124A83D5E741C0F07
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbhub.sys 7FFD26742321919590ED77FCA556D65F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\UsbHub3.sys 7A749B2863B5561BE34B39E8E249AD8F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbohci.sys D2109F1F4FEBF1DAC415CDC5DE876479
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbprint.sys 29C9572F2D061CFC3C0BD48A3163E343
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usb80236.sys 4BAAADF7DA222BB74E9A0A01CCF42A80
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbser.sys 429477D6DEF3321FF7D3EF23CAAADA00
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS 0CC16F7B91C57AE9A4E44425A295FDAA
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbuhci.sys C917D09064CDBD18F75ADC9B2C48F847
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\USBXHCI.SYS 95BCCEFBC40D06484CF16144FE79B8A5
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\uvhid.sys 7A343D5E9E2A14398138FF561AC7046F
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys 0CBDE344FB48E42D78E29469F202ADBC
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VerifierExt.sys 723195568C8755CAD57F7933C5F2C5C2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vhdmp.sys 3BB8D153A9A514EC9FFCB586251A1925
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vhf.sys 7929228F0E8B0C2FA0495A17A4FC27F6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmbus.sys AEE432ED868831B1F068E373598F6D93
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys 9444B23FC694B5F90F21B0FC7F10D8DD
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmgid.sys 4D0287F566B36536DD812A54C015FC4A
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\volmgr.sys 29075915F9BDC3437F8BED71C067D399
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys 6BDB6CE6D2D9E3D3F28F1C97E12B62E2
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\volsnap.sys BF2546583BB75F01DDA60A7921DFB230
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\volume.sys AC2E20A74D09D24485BE8396CE04F07B
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vpci.sys 92F6E3E6D3F1795263EB34B37F74AEF7
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vsmraid.sys FD9BCB8920973CEAD4D49DC7A6D8A618
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vstxraid.sys 0C111F220798CCE80484026E06822379
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifibus.sys 607639716E9DB1CEF4E18B5B229293B4
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwififlt.sys B1ED64E628763148BF84FBE23F2AD711
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vwifimp.sys 59920894C38A827091A06AF559834E47
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wacompen.sys 55D00B785A7587F4263D125817871283
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys CEF3D306C09BEC1A800E9B4A06F859F6
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys CEF3D306C09BEC1A800E9B4A06F859F6
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wcifs.sys E330144B97D493AA886000DCAAA8DAF5
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wcnfs.sys AEA1093B751339267D8C8C1EF3D669CF
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WdBoot.sys D520B1B849B6D4D707AB31722B952C2D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wdcsam64.sys A556768CC1FA4F36022BEE2F0EDE2566
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys 5030C76047D756263093A47B82970868
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WdFilter.sys 29FF9199EDEB4F5470BB134D1A2563D2
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\wdiwifi.sys 8CB606A3057355FD5A9DBDD1A0AC94EF
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\WdNisDrv.sys 17CF416CFF408190F5A4CBD79AB12E55
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wfplwfs.sys E1785942AC51FEE6826CDF02075C5AA9
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wimmount.sys 0CF79A0EACFFBB75A50A469A27696D02
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRT.sys 0DE131733317EB4BE67028366B0CAAC6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys 92EB5D38BDF10C790450F3E46BF93A0E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winmad.sys F95DE20312ACCA7761446DE152BD1F7C
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WinUSB.SYS 4EFB346BFDAEEB29316AA52BBB9852B1
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\winverbs.sys 8B9AFF5F08E66A6F1F1063DEC9457FB6
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\wmiacpi.sys 6F4F4F5A007D1710BD76FB311DA97C07
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Wof.sys 43C8D087B31C592163B33A4BDA540E40
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WpdUpFltr.sys 75A9284F01FE7CB1A7D5EAE5C1EB4F33
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys 36D7B73ADC3E10607ED6EC874AFB5D1E
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WSDPrint.sys 696EC2EAA2A42A137CCBB9A84D6917C0
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WSDScan.sys 46E4A69825A7554A5DB784A55F8AD203
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\WudfPf.sys AED7FE551E8672B824A56324076183EB
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys CEFAB17FD7DFCFA515626C306262E89D
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys CEFAB17FD7DFCFA515626C306262E89D
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys CEFAB17FD7DFCFA515626C306262E89D
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\xboxgip.sys 9627BBAA50878F6833A6A7843EE3B1D9
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\xinputhid.sys 63088A3361D9A308F328F11E9099DD87
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\xusb22.sys 80D89A9C089F1FADCDFD3C593B67E9EF

==================== NetSvcs (Whitelisted) ===================

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, it will be removed from the registry. The file will not be moved unless listed separately.)

==================== One Month Created files and folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file/folder will be moved.)

2017-03-15 13:07 - 2017-03-15 13:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\FRST
2017-03-15 12:43 - 2016-12-09 05:33 - 00015488 _____ (ESET) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\eelam.sys
2017-03-14 19:28 - 2017-03-14 19:45 - 00000000 _____ C:\Recovery.txt
2017-03-13 17:50 - 2017-03-13 17:50 - 00000000 ___HD C:\OneDriveTemp
2017-03-12 10:49 - 2017-03-12 10:49 - 00003100 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\RTSS
2017-03-11 13:39 - 2017-03-13 20:20 - 00003116 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\MSIAfterburner
2017-03-10 09:45 - 2017-03-10 09:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\LAV Filters
2017-03-10 09:30 - 2017-03-10 09:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\Chromium
2017-03-08 18:14 - 2017-03-08 18:14 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Red Giant Link
2017-03-08 17:18 - 2017-03-08 17:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\FastStone Image Viewer
2017-03-08 17:11 - 2017-03-08 17:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Genesis Mobile
2017-03-08 13:34 - 2017-03-08 13:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Roaming\Red Giant
2017-03-08 13:34 - 2017-03-08 13:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Red Giant
2017-03-08 08:14 - 2017-03-08 08:14 - 00003160 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\StartCN
2017-03-08 08:09 - 2016-12-15 16:33 - 00273696 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vulkan-1.dll
2017-03-08 08:09 - 2016-12-15 16:33 - 00266528 _____ C:\Windows\System32\vulkan-1.dll
2017-03-08 08:09 - 2016-12-15 16:33 - 00111392 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\vulkaninfo.exe
2017-03-08 08:09 - 2016-12-15 16:32 - 00125728 _____ C:\Windows\System32\vulkaninfo.exe
2017-03-08 07:53 - 2017-03-11 12:57 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\LastGood
2017-03-07 15:09 - 2017-03-07 15:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\LastGood.Tmp
2017-03-07 11:29 - 2017-03-08 17:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\TEMP
2017-03-06 12:50 - 2017-03-06 12:50 - 00046184 _____ (Dropbox, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\dbx-stable.sys
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00547352 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\Rapidfire64.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00478744 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Rapidfire.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00299544 _____ (AMD) C:\Windows\System32\atiesrxx.exe
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00212504 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\atig6txx.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00121880 _____ (Khronos Group) C:\Windows\System32\OpenCL.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00112664 _____ (Khronos Group) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\OpenCL.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00045592 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\RapidFireServer64.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00043032 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RapidFireServer.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00029720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\detoured.dll
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00029720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\detoured.dll
2017-03-06 09:17 - 2017-03-06 09:21 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\ALLBenchmark
2017-02-28 00:03 - 2016-09-01 10:20 - 00028032 _____ C:\Windows\System32\asmtxhcicoinstaller.dll
2017-02-28 00:03 - 2016-09-01 10:17 - 00149888 _____ (ASMedia Technology Inc) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\asmthub3.sys
2017-02-27 18:26 - 2017-02-27 18:27 - 00363164 _____ C:\Windows\Minidump\022717-31593-01.dmp
2017-02-26 16:50 - 2017-02-26 16:50 - 00360764 _____ C:\Windows\Minidump\022617-31500-01.dmp
2017-02-26 09:00 - 2017-02-26 09:00 - 00000000 ___HD C:\$Windows.~WS
2017-02-26 08:32 - 2017-02-26 08:32 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Roaming\epm
2017-02-26 08:12 - 2017-02-26 08:55 - 00004169 ____H C:\Windows\EPMBatch.ept
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-22 08:06 - 03841216 _____ C:\Windows\System32\BootMan.exe
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-22 08:05 - 02926784 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\BootMan.exe
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-13 22:00 - 00023032 _____ C:\Windows\System32\epmntdrv.sys
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-13 22:00 - 00019960 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\epmntdrv.sys
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-11 07:01 - 00101984 _____ C:\Windows\System32\setupempdrvx64.exe
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-11 07:01 - 00088160 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\setupempdrv03.exe
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-11 07:01 - 00010848 _____ C:\Windows\System32\EuGdiDrv.sys
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-11 07:01 - 00010208 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EuGdiDrv.sys
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-07-08 12:28 - 00248832 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\epmntdrv.pdb
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2014-11-18 11:46 - 00021088 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\EuEpmGdi.dll
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2014-11-18 11:46 - 00017504 _____ C:\Windows\System32\EuEpmGdi.dll
2017-02-26 07:40 - 2017-02-26 07:40 - 00009135 _____ C:\Windows\ddclog.txt
2017-02-26 07:39 - 2016-09-29 15:36 - 00020120 _____ C:\Windows\System32\ddcdrv.sys
2017-02-26 07:39 - 2016-09-29 15:36 - 00017048 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ddcdrv.sys
2017-02-26 07:33 - 2017-02-26 07:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\launcher
2017-02-26 07:33 - 2017-02-26 07:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\explauncher
2017-02-26 07:17 - 2017-02-26 07:18 - 00372156 _____ C:\Windows\Minidump\022617-27953-01.dmp
2017-02-25 21:13 - 2017-02-25 21:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\ASUS PowerControl Profiles
2017-02-25 21:13 - 2017-02-25 21:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\ASUS OC Profiles
2017-02-25 20:23 - 2017-02-25 20:23 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\ASUS
2017-02-25 20:19 - 2017-02-25 20:22 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS
2017-02-25 20:19 - 2017-02-25 20:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\ASUS
2017-02-25 17:44 - 2015-05-31 23:55 - 00024824 ____N (ASUSTeK Computer Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\IOMap64.sys
2017-02-24 18:51 - 2017-02-24 18:51 - 00370364 _____ C:\Windows\Minidump\022417-28468-01.dmp
2017-02-24 17:11 - 2017-02-24 17:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\HWiNFO32
2017-02-24 08:41 - 2017-02-24 08:41 - 00134728 _____ C:\Windows\System32\epfwdata.bin
2017-02-23 18:26 - 2017-02-23 18:27 - 00360836 _____ C:\Windows\Minidump\022317-28625-01.dmp
2017-02-23 08:19 - 2017-02-23 08:19 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Intel
2017-02-22 10:44 - 2017-02-22 10:44 - 00110144 _____ (Oracle Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\WindowsAccessBridge-64.dll
2017-02-22 10:44 - 2017-02-22 10:44 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Java
2017-02-21 11:42 - 2017-02-21 11:42 - 00097856 _____ (Oracle Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2017-02-21 11:42 - 2017-02-21 11:42 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Java
2017-02-21 07:46 - 2017-02-21 07:46 - 00000022 _____ C:\Windows\System32\stop
2017-02-20 08:55 - 2017-02-20 08:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\RadeonSettings
2017-02-15 12:32 - 2017-02-15 12:32 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\Common FilesEAInstaller
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2016-10-26 05:33 - 00003130 _____ C:\Windows\System32\e1d63x64.din
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2016-10-26 05:22 - 00549352 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\e1d63x64.sys
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2016-04-11 00:18 - 00080848 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\e1dmsg.dll
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2015-12-16 15:13 - 00003050 _____ C:\Windows\System32\ixn64x64.din
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2015-06-17 00:28 - 00090608 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NicInstD.dll
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2014-07-09 14:07 - 00352024 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\ixn64x64.sys
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2014-03-06 01:59 - 00073512 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\ixnmsg.dll
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2013-12-06 05:12 - 00091936 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NicInIXN.dll
2017-02-13 11:01 - 2009-05-26 09:05 - 00036472 _____ (Intel Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\NicCo36.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 09881624 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\amdvlk64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 07928856 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdvlk32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 03471376 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 03437632 _____ C:\Windows\System32\atiumd6a.cap
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 02508312 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\amfrt64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 02188312 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amfrt32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00951832 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00951832 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxx.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00924696 _____ (AMD) C:\Windows\System32\coinst_16.60.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00892440 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\amdlvr64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00784056 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiapfxx.blb
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00784056 _____ C:\Windows\System32\atiapfxx.blb
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00716824 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdlvr32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00536600 _____ (AMD) C:\Windows\System32\atieclxx.exe
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00475624 _____ C:\Windows\System32\amdmiracast.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00467992 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\atidemgy.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00411672 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\atiapfxx.exe
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00291352 _____ C:\Windows\System32\dgtrayicon.exe
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00284696 _____ C:\Windows\System32\GameManager64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00278552 _____ C:\Windows\System32\clinfo.exe
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00277016 _____ C:\Windows\System32\hsa-thunk64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00249368 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\GameManager32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00242712 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\hsa-thunk.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00239640 _____ C:\Windows\System32\atieah64.exe
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00217624 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atieah32.exe
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00185880 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00170000 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\mantle64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00152088 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\amdhcp64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00150144 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\aticfx64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00146512 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00145944 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\atisamu64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00144400 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mantle32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00138776 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\mantleaxl64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00135912 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdhcp32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00127000 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atisamu32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00120376 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\atimpc64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00120376 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\amdpcom64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00119832 _____ (AMD) C:\Windows\System32\atimuixx.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00118296 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mantleaxl32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00111128 _____ C:\Windows\System32\atidxx64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00109080 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\amdxc64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00102664 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00102664 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00098840 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00096792 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdxc32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00092184 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\amdmcl64.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00075800 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdmcl32.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00069144 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\ati2erec.dll
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-02-13 09:32 - 00951832 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SETF6B9.tmp
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-02-13 09:32 - 00924696 _____ (AMD) C:\Windows\System32\SETFC49.tmp
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-02-13 09:32 - 00924696 _____ (AMD) C:\Windows\System32\SETD4E0.tmp
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-02-13 09:32 - 00120880 _____ C:\Windows\System32\kapp_ci.sbin
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-02-13 09:32 - 00114704 _____ C:\Windows\System32\kapp_si.sbin
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-02-13 09:32 - 00029720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\SETA833.tmp
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-02-13 09:32 - 00020580 _____ C:\Windows\System32\AMDKernelEvents.man
2017-02-13 09:31 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00257560 _____ C:\Windows\System32\amdgfxinfo64.dll
2017-02-13 09:31 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00230424 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdgfxinfo32.dll
2017-02-13 09:31 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00125552 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\System32\amdave64.dll
2017-02-13 09:31 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00113600 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdave32.dll
2017-02-13 09:31 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00000144 _____ C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amd-vulkan32.json
2017-02-13 09:31 - 2017-03-06 10:13 - 00000144 _____ C:\Windows\System32\amd-vulkan64.json

==================== One Month Modified files and folders ========

(If an entry is included in the fixlist, the file/folder will be moved.)

2017-03-14 17:13 - 2016-08-09 09:00 - 00000000 ____D C:\users\ska4l
2017-03-14 17:12 - 2016-06-21 10:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\MADVR
2017-03-14 16:59 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\WindowsAppsOLD
2017-03-14 16:54 - 2016-07-16 03:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\CbsTemp
2017-03-14 16:51 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files\WindowsApps
2017-03-14 16:06 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\registration
2017-03-13 20:38 - 2016-05-31 14:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Unified Remote
2017-03-13 20:20 - 2016-05-31 20:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner
2017-03-13 20:03 - 2016-05-31 15:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam
2017-03-13 17:58 - 2016-08-09 08:55 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\SleepStudy
2017-03-13 17:55 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\AppReadiness
2017-03-13 17:54 - 2016-08-09 09:15 - 00003808 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\AutoKMS
2017-03-13 17:52 - 2016-05-31 09:20 - 01782930 _____ C:\Windows\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
2017-03-13 17:51 - 2016-06-07 10:24 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\LocalLow\Mozilla
2017-03-13 17:50 - 2015-12-05 20:38 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\ska4l\OneDrive
2017-03-13 17:45 - 2016-08-09 09:15 - 00000006 ____H C:\Windows\Tasks\SA.DAT
2017-03-13 12:54 - 2016-08-09 08:57 - 00065536 _____ C:\Windows\System32\spu_storage.bin
2017-03-13 12:54 - 2016-07-15 22:04 - 02883584 _____ C:\Windows\System32\config\BBI
2017-03-13 08:35 - 2016-05-31 21:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\rgt
2017-03-13 08:34 - 2016-05-31 10:49 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\boost_interprocess
2017-03-13 06:22 - 2016-01-27 12:29 - 04803584 ___SH C:\Users\ska4l\Desktop\Thumbs.db
2017-03-12 22:00 - 2016-05-31 10:43 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\Adobe
2017-03-12 11:59 - 2016-05-31 20:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Roaming\Origin
2017-03-12 11:39 - 2016-05-31 14:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Origin
2017-03-12 10:49 - 2016-05-31 20:06 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\RivaTuner Statistics Server
2017-03-12 10:45 - 2016-05-31 18:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Roaming\qBittorrent
2017-03-12 06:53 - 2016-09-23 07:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\CrashDumps
2017-03-12 06:42 - 2016-05-31 15:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\TeamViewer
2017-03-11 13:30 - 2016-07-16 03:45 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\INF
2017-03-11 13:02 - 2016-05-30 20:09 - 00000000 ____D C:\AMD
2017-03-11 10:49 - 2016-08-30 11:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Foxit Software
2017-03-11 09:14 - 2016-11-03 04:46 - 00003888 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\afterburner users
2017-03-10 20:19 - 2016-09-24 00:18 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\LocalLow\AMD
2017-03-10 09:48 - 2016-05-31 15:05 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\MPC-HC
2017-03-10 09:46 - 2016-11-06 12:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\LocalLow\Fishing Planet LLC
2017-03-10 09:30 - 2016-05-31 15:01 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\Steam
2017-03-09 22:29 - 2016-12-07 09:29 - 1086908695 _____ C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
2017-03-09 22:29 - 2016-08-23 21:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\Minidump
2017-03-09 22:29 - 2016-05-31 11:59 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service
2017-03-09 21:16 - 2016-05-31 15:07 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox
2017-03-09 21:02 - 2016-05-31 11:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
2017-03-09 12:27 - 2017-01-21 08:36 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\Desktop\New folder
2017-03-09 12:02 - 2016-02-19 13:40 - 00000000 __SHD C:\Users\ska4l\wc
2017-03-08 18:14 - 2016-05-31 21:40 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Red Giant
2017-03-08 18:13 - 2016-05-31 10:54 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Adobe
2017-03-08 17:18 - 2016-06-23 11:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Roaming\FastStone
2017-03-08 15:02 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports
2017-03-08 13:34 - 2017-02-08 17:36 - 00003700 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Red Giant Link
2017-03-08 08:17 - 2016-05-31 11:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\HWiNFO64
2017-03-08 08:14 - 2016-10-24 17:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\AMD
2017-03-08 08:09 - 2016-05-31 09:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\AMD
2017-03-08 08:08 - 2016-05-31 09:31 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\VulkanRT
2017-03-07 16:10 - 2015-12-06 18:04 - 00000841 _____ C:\Users\ska4l\Desktop\D.lnk
2017-03-07 15:05 - 2016-12-21 08:51 - 00000060 _____ C:\ProgramData\SoftwareUpdateTemp.xml
2017-03-07 08:42 - 2016-05-31 18:10 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Toolkit
2017-03-06 10:27 - 2015-12-06 02:30 - 00000000 ____D C:\Dual screen wallpapers
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2016-07-25 12:51 - 01262616 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\SET2DCA.tmp
2017-03-06 10:13 - 2016-07-25 12:51 - 01262616 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\atiadlxx.dll
2017-03-05 10:30 - 2016-05-31 10:53 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2017-03-04 17:25 - 2016-06-05 17:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\ElevatedDiagnostics
2017-03-04 08:20 - 2016-09-07 08:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\temp
2017-03-03 21:51 - 2016-05-31 15:12 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\qBittorrent
2017-03-03 17:00 - 2016-11-23 15:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\com.redgiant.MagicBulletLooks
2017-03-02 08:03 - 2016-05-31 15:11 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird
2017-03-02 07:32 - 2016-05-31 10:50 - 00000000 _____ C:\Windows\Path.idx
2017-03-02 07:32 - 2016-05-31 10:44 - 05230960 _____ C:\Windows\PE_Rom.dll
2017-02-28 17:35 - 2016-05-31 20:13 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Roaming\TeamViewer
2017-02-27 15:59 - 2016-12-12 17:15 - 00003264 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\OneDrive Standalone Update Task v2
2017-02-26 09:23 - 2016-11-13 13:28 - 00000000 ____D C:\ESD
2017-02-26 09:23 - 2016-08-09 12:54 - 00000000 ___DC C:\Windows\Panther
2017-02-26 08:05 - 2016-11-11 18:29 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\EaseUS
2017-02-26 07:44 - 2016-07-07 17:38 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Roaming\Geek Uninstaller
2017-02-26 07:32 - 2016-05-31 21:34 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\Downloaded Installations
2017-02-25 20:22 - 2017-02-09 09:17 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\ASUS
2017-02-25 18:06 - 2017-01-16 10:09 - 00000214 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\CreateExplorerShellUnelevatedTask.job
2017-02-25 17:53 - 2016-05-31 10:08 - 00000000 ___HD C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information
2017-02-25 15:58 - 2016-05-31 14:32 - 00000830 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
2017-02-25 15:03 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed
2017-02-25 15:03 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\Macromed
2017-02-24 11:18 - 2016-07-02 07:03 - 00007610 _____ C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\Resmon.ResmonCfg
2017-02-24 10:04 - 2016-08-09 09:22 - 00008863 _____ C:\Windows\diagwrn.xml
2017-02-24 10:04 - 2016-08-09 09:22 - 00006919 _____ C:\Windows\diagerr.xml
2017-02-23 08:30 - 2015-12-06 19:50 - 00000000 ___RD C:\Users\ska4l\Google Drive
2017-02-23 07:35 - 2016-05-31 09:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\MRT
2017-02-23 07:30 - 2016-05-31 09:33 - 138020592 ____C (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\System32\MRT.exe
2017-02-22 18:03 - 2016-07-16 03:47 - 00000000 ____D C:\Windows\System32\NDF
2017-02-22 13:54 - 2016-05-31 09:16 - 00000000 ____D C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\Packages
2017-02-21 11:43 - 2016-05-31 19:58 - 00000000 ____D C:\ProgramData\Oracle
2017-02-18 10:09 - 2016-05-31 15:15 - 00000000 ____D C:\Program Files (x86)\Woolich Racing Tuned
2017-02-17 14:08 - 2016-05-31 19:50 - 00000892 _____ C:\Windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player PPAPI Notifier.job
2017-02-16 16:17 - 2016-08-09 09:15 - 00003956 _____ C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player PPAPI Notifier
2017-02-16 08:23 - 2016-02-26 07:33 - 00000000 ____D C:\AirDroid
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-01-27 07:21 - 00951832 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SETBFD0.tmp
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2017-01-27 07:21 - 00029720 _____ (Microsoft Corporation) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SETB4A9.tmp
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2016-07-25 12:51 - 01262616 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\SETF4D6.tmp
2017-02-13 09:32 - 2016-07-25 12:51 - 01262616 _____ (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) C:\Windows\System32\SETAE5C.tmp

Files to move or delete:
====================
C:\Users\ska4l\IP_Log_Data.js
C:\Users\ska4l\Network_Meter_Data.js
C:\Users\ska4l\tempOneClickRoot.exe

Some files in TEMP:
====================
2016-09-14 12:46 - 2017-03-09 08:22 - 17926280 _____ (Sony Interactive Entertainment Inc.) C:\Users\ska4l\AppData\Local\Temp\RemotePlayInstaller.exe

==================== Known DLLs (Whitelisted) =========================

==================== Bamital & volsnap ======================

(There is no automatic fix for files that do not pass verification.)

C:\Windows\System32\winlogon.exe
[2017-01-11 08:50] - [2016-12-13 20:24] - 0673792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 917F081E2AB667C44F7D96DE1D16DFAE

C:\Windows\System32\wininit.exe
[2016-07-16 03:42] - [2016-07-16 03:42] - 0304240 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 99A19C9A74E2F9820E501DCE77F84F70

C:\Windows\explorer.exe
[2016-12-09 11:00] - [2016-11-11 01:56] - 4673304 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 4E10FB1A015B49AC68F76C1A3F4D9C0F

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\explorer.exe
[2016-12-09 11:01] - [2016-11-10 23:41] - 4311736 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) AF46710DDB8B0E304AA4FD2B940CABD8

C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
[2016-07-16 03:42] - [2016-07-16 03:42] - 0044496 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 36F670D89040709013F6A460176767EC

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\svchost.exe
[2016-07-16 03:42] - [2016-07-16 03:42] - 0038792 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 1F8434DD4907C832E6E90D6298EAB85B

C:\Windows\System32\services.exe
[2016-12-09 11:01] - [2016-11-11 01:51] - 0454592 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 3C69CC28665854F1AAB4B4005005FA31

C:\Windows\System32\User32.dll
[2016-12-14 01:24] - [2016-12-09 02:10] - 1461200 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C46EA86BF0E7C96235E9064CBAD6ED26

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\User32.dll
[2016-12-14 09:39] - [2016-12-09 01:52] - 1435896 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 4BEC594A3D4AEAFAC400D88F7E328C7B

C:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe
[2016-07-16 03:42] - [2016-07-16 03:42] - 0033280 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) C1B1FFC800BE2F31EB2CF8CB40629C69

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe
[2016-07-16 03:42] - [2016-07-16 03:42] - 0027648 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) FA900E6CCCF0A429D5B720C6F0E2274B

C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll
[2016-07-16 03:42] - [2016-07-16 03:42] - 0888320 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 7BD259FC59CF9C2AE1B979564B374CC6

C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll
[2016-09-29 19:26] - [2016-09-15 09:30] - 0646136 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 96B8A433F6407DE34850927C96C6CE9B

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll
[2016-09-29 19:26] - [2016-09-15 09:37] - 0496872 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) 227CFE3EDA82029AAC1C088A16297CD7

C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\volsnap.sys
[2016-07-16 03:42] - [2016-07-16 03:42] - 0391520 ____A (Microsoft Corporation) BF2546583BB75F01DDA60A7921DFB230

==================== Association (Whitelisted) =============

==================== Restore Points =========================

Restore point date: 2017-03-14 10:30

==================== BCD ================================

Firmware Boot Manager
---------------------
identifier {fwbootmgr}
displayorder {bootmgr}
timeout 0

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume4
path \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\bootmgfw.efi
description Windows Boot Manager
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
default {default}
resumeobject {2c1490cf-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
displayorder {default}
{2c1490c4-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
toolsdisplayorder {memdiag}
timeout 3

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {2c1490c4-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
device partition=C:
path \WINDOWS\system32\winload.efi
description Main Windows 10
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {current}
recoveryenabled Yes
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \WINDOWS
resumeobject {2c1490c3-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
useplatformclock Yes

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device ramdisk=[K:]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490c6-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
path \windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows Recovery Environment
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
displaymessage Recovery
osdevice ramdisk=[K:]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490c6-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
winpe Yes

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {2c1490c9-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
device ramdisk=[unknown]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490ca-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
path \windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows Recovery Environment
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
displaymessage Recovery
displaymessageoverride Recovery
osdevice ramdisk=[unknown]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490ca-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
winpe Yes

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {2c1490cd-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
device ramdisk=[unknown]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490ce-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
path \windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows Recovery Environment
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
displaymessage Recovery
displaymessageoverride Recovery
osdevice ramdisk=[unknown]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490ce-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
winpe Yes

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {default}
device partition=I:
path \Windows\system32\winload.efi
description W10 OC
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
recoverysequence {2c1490d1-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
recoveryenabled Yes
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
osdevice partition=I:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {2c1490cf-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
useplatformclock Yes

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {2c1490d1-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
device ramdisk=[I:]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490d2-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
path \windows\system32\winload.efi
description Windows Recovery Environment
locale en-US
inherit {bootloadersettings}
displaymessage Recovery
osdevice ramdisk=[I:]\Recovery\WindowsRE\Winre.wim,{2c1490d2-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
systemroot \windows
nx OptIn
bootmenupolicy Standard
winpe Yes

Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {2c1490c0-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.efi
description Windows Resume Application
locale en-US
inherit {resumeloadersettings}
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
filedevice partition=C:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
bootmenupolicy Standard
debugoptionenabled No

Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {2c1490c3-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
device partition=C:
path \WINDOWS\system32\winresume.efi
description Windows Resume Application
locale en-US
inherit {resumeloadersettings}
recoverysequence {current}
recoveryenabled Yes
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
filedevice partition=C:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
bootmenupolicy Standard
debugoptionenabled No

Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {2c1490cf-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
device partition=I:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.efi
description Windows Resume Application
locale en-US
inherit {resumeloadersettings}
recoverysequence {2c1490d1-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
recoveryenabled Yes
isolatedcontext Yes
allowedinmemorysettings 0x15000075
filedevice partition=I:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
bootmenupolicy Standard
debugoptionenabled No

Windows Memory Tester
---------------------
identifier {memdiag}
device partition=\Device\HarddiskVolume4
path \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\memtest.efi
description Windows Memory Diagnostic
locale en-US
inherit {globalsettings}
badmemoryaccess Yes

EMS Settings
------------
identifier {emssettings}
bootems No

Debugger Settings
-----------------
identifier {dbgsettings}
debugtype Serial
debugport 1
baudrate 115200

RAM Defects
-----------
identifier {badmemory}

Global Settings
---------------
identifier {globalsettings}
inherit {dbgsettings}
{emssettings}
{badmemory}

Boot Loader Settings
--------------------
identifier {bootloadersettings}
inherit {globalsettings}
{hypervisorsettings}

Hypervisor Settings
-------------------
identifier {hypervisorsettings}
hypervisordebugtype Serial
hypervisordebugport 1
hypervisorbaudrate 115200

Resume Loader Settings
----------------------
identifier {resumeloadersettings}
inherit {globalsettings}

Device options
--------------
identifier {2c1490c2-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
description Windows Setup
ramdisksdidevice partition=C:
ramdisksdipath \$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources\SafeOS\boot.sdi

Device options
--------------
identifier {2c1490c6-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
description Windows Recovery
ramdisksdidevice partition=K:
ramdisksdipath \Recovery\WindowsRE\boot.sdi

Device options
--------------
identifier {2c1490ce-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
description Windows Recovery
ramdisksdidevice unknown
ramdisksdipath \Recovery\WindowsRE\boot.sdi

Device options
--------------
identifier {2c1490d2-2713-11e6-b6e7-14dda9790098}
description Windows Recovery
ramdisksdidevice partition=I:
ramdisksdipath \Recovery\WindowsRE\boot.sdi

==================== Memory info ===========================

Percentage of memory in use: 6%
Total physical RAM: 16296.82 MB
Available physical RAM: 15273.18 MB
Total Virtual: 16296.82 MB
Available Virtual: 15340.36 MB

==================== Drives ================================

Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:697.64 GB) (Free:341.77 GB) NTFS
Drive d: (RAID) (Fixed) (Total:1396.9 GB) (Free:645 GB) NTFS
Drive f: (Terantula Video) (Fixed) (Total:931.51 GB) (Free:494.42 GB) NTFS ==>[system with boot components (obtained from drive)]
Drive g: (Store Here) (Fixed) (Total:465.75 GB) (Free:174.92 GB) NTFS
Drive h: (4TB Monster) (Fixed) (Total:3701.48 GB) (Free:162.65 GB) NTFS
Drive i: (W10 OC) (Fixed) (Total:24.42 GB) (Free:1.56 GB) NTFS
Drive j: (ESD-USB) (Removable) (Total:14.44 GB) (Free:14.43 GB) FAT32
Drive k: () (Fixed) (Total:0.44 GB) (Free:0.11 GB) NTFS
Drive x: (Boot) (Fixed) (Total:0.5 GB) (Free:0.49 GB) NTFS
Drive y: (Recovery) (Fixed) (Total:0.44 GB) (Free:0.14 GB) NTFS

==================== MBR & Partition Table ==================

========================================================
Disk: 0 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 931.5 GB) (Disk ID: 0126F24D)

Partition: GPT.

========================================================
Disk: 1 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 698.6 GB) (Disk ID: D1C28E2A)

Partition: GPT.

========================================================
Disk: 2 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 931.5 GB) (Disk ID: 46126726)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=931.5 GB) - (Type=42)
Partition 2: (Not Active) - (Size=1721 KB) - (Type=42)

========================================================
Disk: 3 (Size: 465.8 GB) (Disk ID: 1EE7CDD7)
Partition 1: (Not Active) - (Size=465.8 GB) - (Type=42)

========================================================
Disk: 4 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 465.8 GB) (Disk ID: 012AB255)

Partition: GPT.

========================================================
Disk: 5 (Size: 3726 GB) (Disk ID: 00000000)

Partition: GPT.

========================================================
Disk: 6 (MBR Code: Windows 7 or 8) (Size: 14.5 GB) (Disk ID: DDC59071)
Partition 1: (Active) - (Size=14.5 GB) - (Type=0C)

LastRegBack: 2017-03-12 11:12

==================== End of FRST.txt ============================


----------



## demoncamber (Mar 15, 2017)

*Update 1*
PLOT TWIST!
So as I just finished backing up my C drive onto another internal drive in prep to reformat C and reinstall Windows 10 from scratch, I just for giggles, tried to boot up one more time, and low and behold it worked. Now, interestingly enough, it seems the only thing not working correctly, is the windows start menu. I can right click on the windows icon and that menu will show up, however left click will do nothing, windows keyboard key will also do nothing. DISM and SFC have both come back clean. Any ideas?

3 hours chkdsk /r scan results:
Windows has scanned the file system and found
No further action is required.

731530239 KB total disk space.
372291080 KB in 756819 files.
491188 KB in 70227 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
1034023 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
357713948 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
182882559 total allocation units on disk.
89428487 allocation units available on disk.


----------



## demoncamber (Mar 15, 2017)

Guess this forum is dead? Oh well. @TerryNet @Triple6

Looks like I'm rebuilding from scratch in about an hour


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
> Processor Count: 8
> ...


Is Windows 10 Enterprise 64-bit installed in the 24 GB capacity C: drive which has no free space left?
Can you advise us how many internal/external hard drives are connected to your computer, and what their capacities are?


> Guess this forum is dead? Oh well.


It's alive and kicking. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## demoncamber (Mar 15, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Is Windows 10 Enterprise 64-bit installed in the 24 GB capacity C: drive which has no free space left?
> Can you advise us how many internal/external hard drives are connected to your computer, and what their capacities are?
> 
> It's alive and kicking.
> ...


Ha! Good to hear, No, ignore that, that's just on my second installation used only for overclocking and stress testing so my main OS does not risk corruption. The one in questions has about 340gb free space.

My drives are:
Drive c: () (Fixed) (Total:697.64 GB) (Free:341.77 GB) NTFS
Drive d: (RAID) (Fixed) (Total:1396.9 GB) (Free:645 GB) NTFS
Drive f: (Terantula Video) (Fixed) (Total:931.51 GB) (Free:494.42 GB) NTFS ==>[system with boot components (obtained from drive)]
Drive g: (Store Here) (Fixed) (Total:465.75 GB) (Free:174.92 GB) NTFS
Drive h: (4TB Monster) (Fixed) (Total:3701.48 GB) (Free:162.65 GB) NTFS
Drive i: (W10 OC) (Fixed) (Total:24.42 GB) (Free:1.56 GB) NTFS
Drive j: (ESD-USB) (Removable) (Total:14.44 GB) (Free:14.43 GB) FAT32
Drive k: () (Fixed) (Total:0.44 GB) (Free:0.11 GB) NTFS
Drive x: (Boot) (Fixed) (Total:0.5 GB) (Free:0.49 GB) NTFS
Drive y: (Recovery) (Fixed) (Total:0.44 GB) (Free:0.14 GB) NTFS

The one here being reported as C: is the correct drive.


----------



## demoncamber (Mar 15, 2017)

PLOT TWIST!
*update* So as I just finished backing up my C drive onto another internal drive in prep to reformat C and reinstall Windows 10 from scratch, I just for giggles, tried to boot up one more time, and low and behold it worked. Now, interestingly enough, it seems the only thing not working correctly, is the windows start menu. I can right click on the windows icon and that menu will show up, however left click will do nothing, windows keyboard key will also do nothing. DISM and SFC have both come back clean. Any ideas?


----------



## demoncamber (Mar 15, 2017)

*Update 2* Tweaking.com windows repair tool has seemed to have fixed everything!! Forgot how much I love that tool.


----------



## gateach (May 26, 2014)

How did you back up your harddrive? I am having almost the same issue, but I cannot get Windows Repair tool to work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Tweaking.com windows repair tool has seemed to have fixed everything!!




---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

